# Got some Neets!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Hi Everyone,
I got 7 F2 Neetroplus nematopus "Lake Nicaragua". They arrived yesterday! They are doing great. I have been wanting these guys for sometime. I will post some videos of them later. I put them all in my 75 gal. Hoping to get two pairs. Thanks! 
Chris


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

The F1 parents of my fry came from Jeff Rapps. As promised I made a video of them.

Video
http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02259.mp4

I will update the thread as things happen. I am very excited to have these guys. I am sure they will love their new mansion home :lol: .


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *CiChLiD LoVeR128*,

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Steffano2

Nice and congratulations, I love Neets very cool CA cichlid, especially when in breeding dress. If I may suggest keeping your eyes peeled for a low grade Ick infestation. I saw some flashing and looks like from your video they are swimming with slightly clamped fins and caudal which are the classic signs/symptoms of Ick. I may be wrong too b/c the video wasn't that up close, just a heads up from my observation.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thank you very much! I think they are very cool as well. Thank you very much for the heads up! I will keep an eye on them and add salt. Thanks again!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

So far so good. No spots of ich so far. I added salt on Sunday night. Do you think if ich was in process I would see spots now? Should I raise the temperature just in case?


----------



## ahud

I would hold back on salt until you actually see some clear signs of ich. I think the poster just meant keep an eye out.

SWEET choice of fish man! I have wanted these guys for awhile, but no room! Keep us updated when they start pairing. Rumors have it they are one bad fish when protecting a brood! I'm siked for you.


----------



## Steffano2

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> So far so good. No spots of ich so far. I added salt on Sunday night. Do you think if ich was in process I would see spots now? Should I raise the temperature just in case?


If ich is in play it could take 3 days plus for visible white spots on the fish depending on temperature. Yes, salt will always help when treating ich, as it cannot survive in salt and higher temp. Add 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon, if you do so. Also most of the time ich is not visible.

Read this article here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php

It's very informative and will help you out a lot. Also, I wasn't stating that you had ich, but when fish are shipped and stressed ich is sometimes rears it's ugly head.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thank you very much guys!  . I know Steffano2 said that I didn't have ich but said I might have it and keep an eye out for it. Yeah, I know shipping is stressful on the fish and sometimes ich comes in. When I got some Ameca splendens they got ich from the stress and had to treat them. That was 3 years ago and all the other fish I had shipped to me never developed ich.

Since I do the natural method of cure for ich, I just thought it wouldn't hurt to do the treatment early and basically just in case before it developed. That was my thought process. I added salt on Sunday night but that's all I have done so far. I did add 1 tablespoon to 5 gal. I read the directions on the salt container. Do you guys think I should wait to do anything until I for sure have ich or is it ok to do it just in case?

I made another video of them. Hopefully this is better. I tried to get closer to them. They do flash/scratch on things here and there but it's not a lot and they seem to be doing good and acting normal.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02260.mp4



> SWEET choice of fish man! I have wanted these guys for awhile, but no room! Keep us updated when they start pairing. Rumors have it they are one bad fish when protecting a brood! I'm siked for you.


Thank you very much! I know the feeling! I have wanted these guys as well. I will for sure keep you guys updated! That was the plan :wink: . I have heard they are good parents as well! You should make some room for them  .

A pair of my Cutteri F2 Rio Monga are spawning again and I have a 10 gal full of fry :lol: . Love is in the air :lol: . I am going to have to open up one of my other 10's for the Neets. 

Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## Steffano2

They look good! As for the ich, 3 days had passed since you got them right and if you don't see any ich spots you're good? As for the salt it won't hurt a thing.

I use to keep and breed Nets, they are a lot of fun! Their color changes that occur when they go into breeding mode is very cool too.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thank you very much! Yeah they do look good. I think they are a very nice looking fish. I actually got them last Friday. So, it's been longer then 3 days.

Yeah, just from watching them the little time I have had them they are really fun and a "neet" little fish! They are always active and on the go. They also come up to the glass to greet me. Which is very nice as my Cutteri dart and hide when I go to see them. So, in order to watch my Cutteri I have to either sit there a bit or come in slow. I can't wait to see their breeding dress! 

Thanks again!


----------



## bioatomicpunk

Congrats on the Neets! I love my pair and have babies finally. The male is ruthless with the female sometimes and I hand feed her in her hideout with a turkey baster when he won't let her out.

They have tons of personality, especially the male. He loves to scare the **** out of me by coming to the surface and splashing me in the face or thumping on the glass if I'm sitting in front of the tank not paying attention to him.

If you ever want more, I have these babies I'm trying to find owners for.

Cheers!

Christine


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks! Congrats on your Neets!  . I love my Neets. They are very fun fish and they do have a lot of personality.

Thank you very much for the offer! Will do! 

I added some Giant Danios for the Neets to chase when they spawn.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I got mine from the same source, unfortunately four out of the six that were sent died in transit... Funny thing I think I have a pair! LOL


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Oh wow! I am sorry about the deaths TFG. I had 12 sent and 5 died on me. Hopefully, yours will pair off! If not, I would be happy to send you some fry when I get some.  . Just like the bartoni :wink:


----------



## nikkoo

Thank you for sharing


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128




----------



## Notrevo

Good stuff CiChLiD LoVeR128; I love these little critters myself. In fact, I just asked for four (4) more a few minutes ago...just before logging onto the forum. I'm not looking to breed...just love the interaction...especially watching them harass the other residents that are so much bigger than they are


----------



## Notrevo

Just a view of the Neets and their neighbours...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks! Yeah, I love these guys! They are really fun fish! I honestly think that if someone wanted a wet pet but didn't want a huge tank these guys would be a great choice. They really do have a lot of personality. They are for sure my favorite fish I have. Cool! Congrats on getting some more!  . Very nice fish and setup Notrevo! Thanks for sharing!

I can't wait for these guys to spawn!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Here is a new update video of my Neets. I had to relocate them from the 75 to the 55 gal for a new fish to the tanks. 6 H.bartoni fry! I am very excited! My goal is still the same going to try to get two pairs of Neets. They have gotten bigger and I have added a nice group of giant danios to the setup. Looking forward to everyone spawning!

Neets video

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02291.mp4


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

It's been a while since my last post and thought I would update. The Neets haven't spawned yet but they have grown a bit. Hopefully, they will spawn soon. Here is a video of them I just made.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02293.mp4


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Finally! A pair of the group is forming! I made a video but I will post it later.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's later.... We're waiting! LOL


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Hahaha!! :lol:

Sorry I had to go somewhere. It's still in the early stages of it. One minute I noticed they were looking at a clay pot but when I got the camera they stopped hanging around it and started dancing and chasing the others around the 55 gal tank! I just got home 20 min ago and it seems like the female wants to pair but isn't ready yet. The male gave her a tiny chase after they did a small dance. Not sure what's going on. Will keep this updated! Hopefully, they will give me a birthday gift of fry!

If you would like any other fish I have TFG let me know! I have two species of Goodeids. One is loaded with fry and the other I am still building the numbers on.

Here is the video

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 2.mp4.html


----------



## jeaninel

Neat Neets! Lol


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

As convincing as it was, it seems it was a false alarm. However, I am sure very soon they will have a spawn.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

As predicted they have spawned! However, they spawned in a secret spot on the flower pot. Can't get a view of the eggs. I know they have spawned because the female has colors, the male is dark, a pit has been dug, the female had her egg tube out, and she is spending time in the pit and defending it. I covered the filter tubes with media bags and rubber banded them to the tubes. Hopefully, soon I will have fry!!

From what I have researched about them, the spawn should be fairly small. Should be around 20 or so. The biggest spawn they usually have is around 75 or so when full grown.

These guys are for sure my favorite cichlid and are always going to be in my fish room. Very fun and full of personality! They are a great choice for a small wet pet! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Waiting with much anticipation!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I am as well! I can't wait for the fry to be free swimming and can make a video. opcorn:

I would now but there really isn't much to see except the female coming out from the site here and there and the male. They put the spawning site on the other side of the pot against the back wall. They are still protecting the site and acting like they have a spawn so I am sure they have a successful spawn.


----------



## Steffano2

Have you removed the other Neets, if not sooner or later they will it for you?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I have not removed the other Neets. I was going to put a divider in the middle and have two pairs in the 55 gal but the female is in process of moving fry to a rock close to the middle of the tank. The male is working with the female defending the fry. Very soon I should be seeing free swimmers. I am going to try putting in a divider.


----------



## TheFishGuy

They're exceptional parents, a divider might not be necessary!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

They are excellent parents!

I put the divider in. The only reason why I put the divider in was so the pair wouldn't beat the others up. The pair had the 4 others against the opposite wall. When I put the divider in the others felt more relaxed and have been able to roam a bit. I put half of the danios on the pair side and the other half on the other side.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Lol, good bye danios! Lol


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Yeah, I am sure I will have danio casualties but hopefully it will help the pair work together. I had to remove one of the neets a month ago to it's own tank to grow up a bit. It was for sure the runt of the group. I felt bad for it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

The fry are not free swimming yet but when I got home tonight the pair has their spawning colors and just had to make a video and show them. They are awesome parents!

I thought I would also update this thread as often as I can on the fry growth. Videos of the fry as time goes on.

Video

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 1.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

The fry are free swimming!! :dancing: . I am very excited! Looks like you will have fry heading your way in a couple months TheFishGuy  .

I made a video! I hope you guys like it! I am Loving this fish! 

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... e.mp4.html


----------



## TheFishGuy

Awesome!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Surprisingly the danios are all alive.....so far....... I am sure as time goes on I will lose some or all. I am also surprised at the number of fry. I think I was wrong in the number. There are more then I thought! 

I do have a question though on what do you think I should do. I am going to be out of town in two weeks. Leaving early on a Saturday and will return later in the day on Sunday. So basically just a day. I usually separate my cichlids when I am going to be out of town so no one gets beat up or killed. Do you think I should leave the pair alone or should I remove the fry and separate the pair?

I made another video of the pair and fry.

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 8.mp4.html


----------



## TheFishGuy

If possible I'd remove about half the fry to raise on your own. Do it sooner than later if you have a way to feed them. The parents will not know half are missing and things should move on as normal. Do you have decapsulated brine shrimp to feed the fry?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Ok,sounds good! Thanks!  Hopefully, things will go on as normal. I do have de-encapsulated brine shrimp. One thing is for sure they won't be as skittish as Cutteri when I go to collect some of the fry :lol: . I have a feeling they will attack my net and be grumpy little neets.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Use a siphon!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

ok. Thanks


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I collected some fry yesterday and a few more today. I have them growing up in a 10 gal. I left some fry with the parents. I won't catch the rest of them until they either get bigger or the parents need separating. They are excellent parents! Haven't lost a single danio yet. In fact I have lost more danios with my lone male bartoni in a 30 gal :? .


----------



## TheFishGuy

Awesome!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128




----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Got two new videos of the Neets. Pair is still going strong protecting the fry. They sure do get strong bonds. First video is of the pair with some fry and second video is the fry I collected in 10 gal. I am sorry for the cat meows in the 2nd video. My cat wouldn't stop talking :lol: .

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 2.mp4.html

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... b.mp4.html


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm so ready......


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I'll get them to you as fast as I can  
If I could ship them now I would


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

A new update on the neets. Got home from work and discovered the pair isn't getting along. So I removed the remaining fry and divided the pair off. I also turned down the heater and I am going to let the pair have a winter rest for a few months. Probably going to try to get them going again in late spring or so. That will also give the fry some time grow up. I am going to guess there is a total of 30-40 fry.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Interesting...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

A new update video of the fry. Man these guys are growing fast!

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 8.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks!  . Yeah, they are fun and great fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Just wanted to share that if anyone is interested in keeping Neets to keep in mind they like to have clean water and a lot of water circulation. They are hardy but they can become sensitive. Frequent water changes is important.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

It seems the neets are trying to make up their own minds on when to spawn. One thing to note is they are exceptional diggers and the female will squeeze through the tiniest of crevices. It really is amazing! It seems they are acting like they are wanting to spawn again. I am going to have to figure out a way to keep the male and female separated without any possibility of one of them sneaking over when I will be out of town in Mexico for a week in April :?


----------



## powerranger520

hi,
where can i find those videos of them. if you could share, it wolud be great


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Sure thing. Here are some videos of my Neets. I am sorry the videos are sluggish and not as clear. They used to be in the past but I am not sure what's going on now. :? .

http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 2.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 1.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... e.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 8.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 2.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... b.mp4.html
http://s100.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... 8.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I am going to change plans and see if they will spawn now instead of later. I will update with what happens.

Update on the fry. I have taken a few losses. Not sure what was going on. Maybe they were weak in genes or something but so far no more losses (Knock on wood). They are growing fast! I have increased water changes from once every two weeks to once-twice every week. I have also been feeding twice a day.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I had a very random thought today but I am curious. I understand the concept of the F Generations as F0 being from the wild, F1 is offspring of the F0, F2 is the offspring of F1, F3 is the offspring of F2, and so forth.

My thought and question is what would the offspring be considered in the F Generation if you had a F0 male/female and a F2 male/female pair (Or any other generation difference) from the same location/species? Would you decide the number from the female or male?


----------



## TheFishGuy

You wouldn't. You would just tag them with the collection point. Rio Jutiapa cutteri... Or Chuco Intermedium, Rio Bascom. Two examples of mine...

Technically "F1" is only supposed to be used to label the absolute very first spawn in captivity from a wild pair.

The whole "F" labeling in my opinion is way out of "F" ing control! LOL


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Ok,that makes sense! Thank you very much TFG! :thumb:

I didn't know that! That's interesting! So, basically I shouldn't refer to the Neets as F2 or 3's I should just call them Neets with location data?

Hahaha! Very true! :lol: . It is but at the same time it's kinda "neet" to keep track and be able to trace back to the original collected fish (if you can).

Thanks again TFG!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I usually label up to F2 for fun. But in reality they're tank raised... With a location of course... The thing is cichlids that are taken from the wild start to change instantly to adapt to tank life. Hence the first generation or very first spawn are even "tank raised". Scientists prefer preserved specimines from the wild in order to study. Simply because cichlids are just too adaptable. Ad Konings and I had a great conversation about this a few years ago...

Ps. Cichlids will inherit the earth... And cockroaches.... Lol


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Very interesting! Thanks TFG! :thumb:

:lol:

Thanks again!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Exciting news! There are indications that 2nd spawn is right around the corner!  . Will update as things develop!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some! I want some!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

:lol:

I think TFG wants some Neet fry :lol: 

The 1st batch is growing very fast!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I thought I would try and take some pics instead of video so maybe you might be able to see them a bit better. I am not a good photographer but I did my best. They have spawned in the same spot as last time and the female is moving the eggs/wrigglers to the same spot under the big rock. I am very excited! Very fun fish! I tried putting my hand against the glass when taking a pic to try to coax them a bit and it seemed to work. Here are the pics.









male








male and female going behind pot








male








female with male tail 








male








male








female left male right








male front female behind








female


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Second batch is now free swimming! :dancing:

I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can


----------



## TheFishGuy

How big are the fry from the first batch?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Funny you should ask!  . I am going to update on the 1st batch and post a pic. They are growing very fast. I am not very good on measurements but you will see in the pic. I would say they are very close to shipping size. :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Pics & Video on the pair w/ second batch
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... 40b2d2.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... d9b756.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... f5f3bb.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... d7f472.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... 4b1fe7.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... 00d393.jpg
http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... c.mp4.html

Pics & Video on the 1st batch
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... e58dda.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... 044e7a.jpg
http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... d.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

New update on the pair. The pair wasn't getting along and had to separate them. The male pushed the female away and wanted to raise the fry on his own. Doing this pushed her into the other female's territory and you can only imagine what followed. The other female beat the mother fairly well. They are all separated and the mother is healing. After all of this I had to move the fry to the growout tank.

One thing to note is keep an eye on the Neets if you get some. They are fun fish but when they want to be nasty they will chase and chase.......and so on. It won't take long for them to beat another up. If you don't resolve the aggression within the day of it forming you will have a dead fish the next day for sure. If you are going to be away from the fish for sometime make sure to separate the fish and make sure there is no way they can find away to the others side. A couple of weeks or so ahead of planned trip to prepare and make sure they don't sneak over is recommended. Another thing to note they are AMAZING diggers and can squeeze through the smallest crevices.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Have two new updates after being gone.

Here is a video of the second batch:
http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... 0.mp4.html

They are growing very fast. I have 15 fry from the 1st batch left.

Today I got in some more of the same Neets to add new genes and start my Neet factory.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

My pair are now on their 3rd batch of fry! I had the male in another tank for a month. Just re-introduced him 2-3 weeks ago. They spawned a few days ago and today was the first day of the fry to be free swimming.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

New update- as I have stated before these guys are amazing diggers. Well, it seems this amazing ability has it's negative side..........  . Last Sunday my male seemed to have disappeared. It was a busy day so the few times I got a chance to look at the tank I didn't see him so I figured he was just hiding. However, that feeling changed when I was getting ready for bed and still hadn't seen him. So, I got worried and had the feeling the worst had happened. I started taking out the few rocks I had in the tank. The last rock I removed revealed my worst fears. He apparently made the rock fall on him. He was severely injured I had the feeling he was going to die overnight. I woke up Monday and he was still alive but only just. Laying on his side. I figured he would pass through the day but luckily he didn't. However, he was still laying on his side and only just alive. Tuesday I bought some Melafix and have been treating and following directions. The past days have been the same. Him laying on his side and looking only just alive. Friday things got better and he is sitting normally. Today the same results. However, he is still really hurt and isn't up to his normal self yet. Here is a video of him that I took a few minutes ago. He doesn't move in the movie but you can see the major damage on him. Other side of him isn't as bad.

Is there anything more I should do besides treating melafix? Should I use pimafix?

Video
http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... 5.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

The male is healing and doing very well!  . I was really worried he wouldn't make it. He is now going up to the top to eat. Still has some healing to do but he is doing better! :dancing:


----------



## walzon1

Wow amazing how resilient fish can be, I would have probably euthanized a fish if I seen 'em in that condition, glad you didn't. hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Thanks!  . Yeah, it is amazing! I am glad and excited he is getting better and the treatment is working!  . I will post an update video very soon of him eating and everything.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

New video of him. He wasn't as active in this video as he has been but it still shows his improvements.

http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... 1.mp4.html


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

My male is doing great! Still treating but he is coming back to his old self. I am very happy! I was very afraid I was going to lose him. I am very glad he pulled through! 

I have an ad posted for the fry.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

My male is doing great! So great in fact that he is spawning with my female.
 
Also, just got an unexpected surprise from my giant danios. I setup a new tank recently and put 3 giant danios in the tank with a bunch of plants. A week later got a good number of fry. If I knew how easy it is to breed them in the past I wouldn't have purchased so many giant danios. Thought I would share it to give someone an idea. They grow fast as well.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

Well, have some sad updates. The male killed both of my females. I am downsizing and will be taking a break from breeding them. Will concentrate my time and space on my threatened livebearers (Goodeids) until I can setup more tanks. When I can setup more tanks I will get these guys again and update the thread. If anyone is interested in getting some F3 fry just PM me. I do ship.This is my last batch of fry for a while. I have lowered the price on them so please check my ad.


----------



## BC in SK

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> The male killed both of my females.


Shouldn't be too much of a surprise. It's often very difficult to house male and female of aggressive CA, with out the outside threat/distraction of other cichlids in the tank.

Only a year and a half with this species. Not very long. Who knows how things would have went with your salvini pairs as you only had them for about 6 months each. Very short term!

"Funny" how many people on this forum advise keeping only a pair of aggressive cichlids in the tank .....and somehow expect them to live happily ever after. :lol:

Maybe it's time to question methods/strategy and at least consider other options? :-?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I have tried using outside threat with my Sajica pair and you should know how that went. I know every fish has it's own personality and every person will experience a different situation. Another reason I don't like to keep multiple species together is the higher chance of crossing the species. However, I will give it a try in the future with the Neets and see how it goes. The reason the females died was I was out of town both times and they are very good at digging. I had 3 dividers in the 55 gal since they paired. I kept one extra female on one side and was like this for months with no issues. The male and female had a good bond and I had giant danios in the tank. They had spawned and were doing good. When I got back the female was near death and was only gone a day. The next female died when I was gone for 2 days and got through the divider and the male killed her. Again this setup was like this for MONTHS with no problems. When they didn't get a long I kept the bonded female on the left side where they spawned, the male in the middle, and the extra female on the right side.

I will give the outside threat method a chance when I can setup more tanks and get the Neets again. I am always open to suggestions from others and consider trying other options. That's how we learn and gain experience.


----------

